# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  رسالة إلى كل أم

## أم سمية العدنية

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الحمد لله فالق الحب والنوى الرحمن على العرش استوى والصلاة والسلام على من أحب قلبي وهوى سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم .
أما بعد 
فهذه رسالة أهديها إلى كل أم مسلمة ترجو رضى الله تعالى . رسالة أكتبها وقلبي يتقطع ألماً وقلمي يخط دماً وعيني لا يكف  عنها دمعاً, أكتبها إلى كل أم وأنا أرى أمامي بناتنا وهن ينجرفن وراء سيل من الفتن .. فهذه صرخة مني أهمس بها في أذن كل أم تخاف الله تعالى أقول لها : حافظي على ابنتك .
أختي الأم 
قال تعالى في كتابه العزيز : 
(الْمَالُ وَالْبَنُونَ زِينَةُ الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَالْبَاقِيَاتُ الصَّالِحَاتُ خَيْرٌ عِندَ رَبِّكَ ثَوَاباً وَخَيْرٌ أَمَلاً ) [الكهف : 46]
لن أطيل بالمقدمات ولا بزخرف الكلمات فقول الله تعالى يغنينا عن كل الكلام فنحن بعجلة من أمرنا وهلع مما أصابنا . 
فأنتِ أختي الأم عليك مسئولية كبيرة فاحرصي أختي على أن تقومي بها كاملة حتى لا تحاسبي عليها  . فتربية الأبناء مسئولية ليس فيها تهاون ولا تخاذل , فلا تنشغلي عن هذه المسئولية التي جعلها الله على عاتقك .
أختي الأم الفاضلة : 
لا تستهيني بما يحدث لبناتنا  فتقولي دعي ابنتي تعيش مثل الناس وتتمتع بشبابها , فاعلمي أختي أننا خلقنا لشيء واحد وهو طاعة الله تعالى .
يقول الله تعالى في كتابه العزيز : (وَمَا خَلَقْتُ الْجِنَّ وَالْإِنسَ إِلَّا لِيَعْبُدُونِ) [الذاريات : 56]
فإن من واجبك أن تقومي بما أمرك الله به وهو عبادته وأن تغرسي ذلك في نفوس أبناؤك وبناتك ، وأخص بالقول هنا بناتنا لأنهن أساس تربية الأجيال القادمة فإن ضعن ضاعت الأجيال القادمة ومن ثم ضاعت الأمة .
فلا تنجرفي أخيتي العزيزة وراء أفكار وثقافات ليس لنا بها من صلة , أفكار جاءتنا من خارج ديننا وعاداتنا وعروبتنا.
فلا تصدقي من يقول : إن ذلك زمان ونحن في زمان آخر , زمن فيه تطور وتغير . 
فأين نحن من سلفنا الصالح أين نحن من فاطمة الزهراء رضي الله عنها في زهدها وحياؤها وقناعتها وبرها بوالدها  واين نحن من مريم ابنة عمران في تقواها وتعففها وأين نحن من قول الله تبارك وتعالى : 
(فَجَاءتْهُ إِحْدَاهُمَا تَمْشِي عَلَى اسْتِحْيَاء قَالَتْ إِنَّ أَبِي يَدْعُوكَ لِيَجْزِيَكَ أَجْرَ مَا سَقَيْتَ لَنَا فَلَمَّا جَاءهُ وَقَصَّ عَلَيْهِ الْقَصَصَ قَالَ لَا تَخَفْ نَجَوْتَ مِنَ الْقَوْمِ الظَّالِمِينَ) [القصص : 25]
الحيـــــــــــ  ــاء :
أختي الأم المسلمة :
ألا ترين أن الحياء قل ما نجده هذه الأيام إلا من رحم الله !
 إن أعظم شيء تمتلكه المرأة هو حياؤها, أين الحياء هذه الأيام ألم تسألي نفسك ماذا حدث لبناتنا ؟
يقول الحبيب المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( الإيمان بضع وسبعون شعبة والحياء من الإيمان ), ووصف حياء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه أكثر من حياء العذراء في خذرها , أي أن الحياء مرتبط بالعذراء أكثر من غيرها .
بناتنا حفظكن الله وهداكن حافظوا على الكنز الغالي الذي لا يقدر بكنوز الأرض فلماذا نراكن تركضون وراء موضات وقصات شعر وقنوات هابطة ومجلات خليعة ليس فيها أي خير غير الفتن والانشغال بها .
وانترنت وبلوتوث وفيس بوك وواتس الذي نسفوا  الحياء من   بناتنا  إلا القليل .
وصداقات  حتى أصبحنا نتفنن بالفتن ونتفاخر بها .
أليس هذا حاصل لبناتنا أو لبعض بناتنا ... ونخاف نقول أكثرهن ؟
أختي الأم :
أترضين لأبنتك عيشة ليس فيها خوف من الله تعالى وتهاون بأوامره وتخاذل بسنة نبيه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم  .

_ أحرصي أختي على مراقبة أبناؤك وحاولي أن تستعيدي تقويمهم بما يرضي الله سبحانه وتعالى  .

_ أغرسي فيهم حب الله تعالى والخوف منه ومن عذابه وعرفيهم بعقيدتنا الإسلامية وأن أقل تهاون نحاسب عليه كما روى البخاري في صحيحة والإمام أحمد في مسنده عن أبي سعيد الخذري رضي الله عنه أنه قال :  " أنكم لتعملون أعمالاً هي أدق في نظركم من الشعر كنا نعدها على عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من الموبقات .
الموبقات أي المهلكات

_ ألزمي بناتك الحجاب الشرعي فإننا مأمورون من الله تبارك وتعالى بذلك , قال تعالى : (يا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ قُل لِّأَزْوَاجِكَ وَبَنَاتِكَ وَنِسَاء الْمُؤْمِنِينَ يُدْنِينَ عَلَيْهِنَّ مِن جَلَابِيبِهِنَّ ذَلِكَ أَدْنَى أَن يُعْرَفْنَ فَلَا يُؤْذَيْنَ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ غَفُوراً رَّحِيماً )[الأحزاب : 59] 

_ اعلمي أختي الأم أن للحجاب شروطاً وهي : 

أولاً : أن تكون سميكة لا تظهر ما تحتها ولا يكون لها خاصية الالتصاق .
ثانياً : أن تكون ساترة لجميع الجسم , واسعة لا تبدي تقاطيعه.
ثالثاً: أن تكون مفتوحة من الأمام فقط ,تكون فتحة الأكمام ضيقة.
رابعاً : ألا يكون فيها ما يلفت إليها الأنظار , وعليه فلابد أن تخلو من الرسوم والزخارف والكتابات والعلامات.
خامساً : ألا تكون مشابهه للباس الكافرات أو الرجال .
سادساً : أن توضع العباءة على هامة الرأس ابتداء.
سابعاً : وأن لا يكون متطيباً أي فيه عطراً.

_ لاتجعلي بناتك يكثرن الخروج إلى الأماكن العامة وإن خرجن لابد أن لا يكن وحدهن ، أو يكون معهن محرم لهن يحافظ عليهن, يقول الله تعالى في كتابه العزيز :
 (وَقَرْنَ فِي بُيُوتِكُنَّ وَلَا تَبَرَّجْنَ تَبَرُّجَ الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ الْأُولَى وَأَقِمْنَ الصَّلَاةَ وَآتِينَ الزَّكَاةَ وَأَطِعْنَ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ إِنَّمَا يُرِيدُ اللَّهُ لِيُذْهِبَ عَنكُمُ الرِّجْسَ أَهْلَ الْبَيْتِ وَيُطَهِّرَكُمْ تَطْهِيراً )[الأحزاب : 33]
ولا تنسي أختي الأم الأسواق وما يحدث فيها ففي صحيح مسلم عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( أحب البلاد إلى الله مساجدها وأبغض البلاد إلى الله الأسواق).
 
_ لا تنسي أختي الأم أن تنبهي ابنتك على عدم التطيب عند خروجها من المنزل وأن تخفض صوتها وأن تمشي مشية ليس فيها تغنج وعدم مزاحمة الرجال في الأسواق وذلك لتجنب الفتنة وصدق رسولنا الكريم بقوله : " المرأة عورة إذا خرجت أستشرفها الشيطان  "

_ أنظري ماذا يحدث في القنوات من المسلسلات الغير هادفة فإن أبناؤنا أصبحوا يحفظون الأغاني وأخبار الممثلين أكثر من حفظ كتاب الله و سيرة نبيهم محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم .

_ المجلات الهابطة التي جعلتهم يلتهون بالدنيا وينسون آخرتهم . حببي إليهم قراءة الكتب التي تنفعهم وتعرفهم على دينهم وشريعتهم وما شرعه الله لنا .. فإن كثير من أبناؤنا وبناتنا لا يعلمون شيئاً من تعاليم ديننا وما أمرنا به الله تعالى . فيجب على كل مسلم معرفة شريعتنا  الاسلامية حتى نقوم بواجبنا نحو هذا الدين .
 
_ أختي الأم الانترنت سلاح ذو حدين كوني مع ابناؤك دوماً حتى تتعرفي على المواقع التي يدخلونها وعرفيهم أن الإنترنت بحر ليس له نهاية وأن عليهم أن يأخذوا منه ما ينفعهم في دنياهم وآخرتهم فعن ثوبان رضي الله عنه قال: قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : "لأعلمن أقوام من أمتي يأتون يوم القيامة بأعمال أمثال جبال تهامة بيضاء فيجعلها الله هباء منثورا ,قلت :يا رسول الله صفهم لنا ,جلهم لنا, لا نكون منهم ونحن لا نعلم قال :أما إنهم إخوانكم , ومن جلدتكم , ويأخذون من الليل كما تأخذون ولكنهم إذا خلوا بمحارم الله انتهكوها " .صحيح الجامع


وأخيرً أخواتي الأمهات أوصي نفسي وأوصيكن بتقوى الله والحرص على طاعة الله تعالى في السر والعلن وادعو الله الحي القيوم أن يجنبنا الفتن ما ظهر منها وما بطن.

 أم سمية العدنية

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*جزاكِ الله خيرا وبارك فيك أم سمية العدنية
أسأل الله أن يجنبنا وأبناء المسلمين الفتن ما ظهر منها وما بطن ،،


*

----------


## أم سمية العدنية

جزيتِ كل خير أختي أم علي طويلبة علم

----------

